# Man arrested in Belfast over murder of 21 people killed in 1974 IRA blast



## daftandbarmy (18 Nov 2020)

Clearly some legendary police work, right there....


Man arrested in Belfast over murder of 21 people killed in 1974 IRA blast

A MAN has been arrested following the murders of 21 people by the IRA during the 1974 pub bombings in Birmingham.
The suspect, 65, was taken into custody today after British anti-terror cops swooped in on his home.

He was arrested under the Terrorism Act and his home is being searched.

The man will be interviewed under caution at a police station in Northern Ireland.

His arrest comes 46 years after two explosions tore through the Mulberry Bush and Tavern in the Town pubs on November 21 1974.
More than 200 people were hurt in the blasts, while 21 lost their lives.

Victims were left trapped under the partially-collapsed roof with those passing by in the street were also injured by glass from shattered windows.

The IRA has always denied responsibility for the bombings - but have widely been blamed.

Last year, an inquest heard a bungled warning from the IRA led to the deaths.

Jurors who sat for almost six weeks heard evidence from an ex-IRA member, who named the four men he claims were responsible for the deadly blasts - with the blessing of IRA leaders.

The men were Seamus McLoughlan - the commander of the Birmingham IRA at the time - Mick Murray and Michael Hayes, who were part of the bombing team, and James Gavin.

Murray, McLoughlan and Gavin have all since died and the anonymous man - named only as Witness O - claimed that Hayes has protection from prosecution following the peace process.

The first device exploded at the Mulberry Bush at 8.17pm - just six minutes after a warning call was phoned in to various newspapers in Birmingham.

It tore through the pub, blowing a crater measuring 40 inches into the concrete floor and killing ten people instantly.
As emergency crews frantically worked to evacuate the area, a second blast hit the Tavern in the Town.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/13230863/birmingham-pub-bombings-arrested-belfast-murder-21/


----------



## Gunnar (18 Nov 2020)

His retirement is fully funded tho.  Might not be a lot of travel in his future.  But then, with COVID, he's likely not travelling anyway.   ;D


----------

